# Goldsmith's Planet of the Apes- discuss!



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been immersed in this score as of late and I'm constantly knocked out by the architecture of Goldsmith's writing, the timbral approach and how well the music creates the universe of the film. There's plenty written about how Goldsmith used tone rows and central recurring music figures in reverse or retrograde. I'm curious if anyone here has more observations, opinions, sentiments, etc about a score that I would cite as one of the greatest in the history of cinema because of its sheer vision. 

Now, I'm no neophyte. The music style(s) featured in POTA can be referenced in the work of Stravinsky (Le Sacre, Symphony in 3 movements), Bartok (Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta), Berg (you name it), and even Varese (Arcana, Octandre). But it was the way Jerry brought all these stylistical traits together to create a stark musical tapestry, and a bleak tonal landscape that is most compelling. At no point did his music feel like pastiche. It was wholly original insofar as how it was applied to the narrative. 

Below are both movie and soundtrack clips of The Hunt which, surprisingly, was left off the original soundtrack LP release... Thankfully it was restored years later. I'd also recommend LaLaLand's recent Boxed Edition.


----------

